# Whay is a spot nose ball python



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

What is a spot nose ball python? and why are they worth so much? I've seen them for sale in the region on £500-£600. Why?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

They are genetically different to classic Royals and the homozygous form is lovely.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Google Image Result for http://www.vpi.com/sites/vpi.com/files/imagecache/gallery_preview/sites/vpi.com/files/pow1.jpg


----------



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

so 2 spot nose' bred together produces powerballs?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, well 25% chance per egg.


----------



## kidman (Sep 15, 2008)

wow that power ball wicked how much do they go for?


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Not sure I've seen one for sale, they're fairly rare still.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

saw one a lil while ago, £2.5k...


----------

